# Only open if you've put up woodchip wallpaper...



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

WHY ?? ?? WHAT MADE YOU DO IT??
Did someone put a gun to your head and tell you to stick the most stickyest sticky stuff to the walls? Sticky stuff that requires a nuke and a flamethrower to remove at a later date??
You're guilty for the crap that's on my walls - you're guilty for me having to spend hours per square cm removing the stuff... come here and help me remove it all!!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Ah, you have the woodchip hung with paste suitable for heavy duty anaglypta and then sealed for painting afterwards 

My son on the other hand hung his with the cheapest paste he could find (typical skint student - money for beer and digital camera but not for wallpaper and paint)... and it all fell off 3 months later


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

YOU !!! it was you ! (plus the 8 others who opened this thread, so are obviously also guilty, but were too scared to reply   )
Come here at once, I have a Stanley knife, a scraper and a steamer for you !!


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Get a Black & Decker steamer on it


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

No Way, Kev... done my stint couple of months back... eggshell green painted heavy duty vinyl circa 1977..... even with industrial strength steamer it took 4 of us 2 days to clear an 11' long x 8' high wall.....


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Don't even get me started on this, it has cost me more money than anything else on every property we do up! 

Tips from the inside! 
Don't use a stanley knife, you will wreck the plaster behind. Use a sharp scraper before hand over the wood chip to get the chip off, this opens the "pores", go over with a sponge, leave for a bit and then steam slowly.

Or the unpatient option, just cross line it with 1000 grade lining paper! ;D and lie when you sell. It could be worse, we had to strip a wall that had been artexed ffs!


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Tried knocking off the woodchips, but 4 layers of paint... and some of it being on the CEILING (why on earth put woodchip on the ceiling??!!  ) makes it a bit difficult!
Can't cheat as we hope to be staying here for some time - the room will soon be converted to a bathroom (woodchip on a bathroom ceiling ??) and I'l a little concerned with ceramic tiles falling oof the woodchip... hmmm, maybe it won't though.... :-/

Alternatively [smiley=idea2.gif] - I coiuld just leave it as woodchip and over the years the steam from the bath / shower will remove it


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Blowtorch.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Plaster over it ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Take the plaster and wallpaper off in one go.

Got to be quicker, then skim the walls or put the water resistant plasterboard up if your tiling over the whole area.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You need to "wet" the paper... Score the paper (as you've done) and add some washing up liquid to hot water. Then take a sponge and liberally soak the scored lines. Leave for a while an hour or so, but don't let it dry out and then steam it.

The detergent acts as a wetting agent to lower the surface properties of the water and allow it to soak deeper and faster into the paper.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Sledge Hammer


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

slowly slowly slowly 

Sledghammer - blowtorch... hmmm, good ideas ;-)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Plaster over it Â ;D


Cover it in nice pine cladding!  :-X


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Or you could just tile over it....


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

move house ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

My parents had it in their house - and I'm pretty sure that they put it up themselves. Got rid of it all to replace it with the Oh so much better Blown Vinyl.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

If the paper's got several layers of paint on it you want to try and get it all off in one i.e. don't get it wet. Get a decent scraper.

The blowtorch suggestion wasn't that stupid btw. Don't burn the paper but heating it might help to release the paper. Make sure you've got a window open though cos it'll stink.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

just paper over it with woodchip, that hides most things.......


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> just paper over it with woodchip, that hides most things.......


Good plan !! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Have fun Kev.

I am also in the middle of removing wallpaper, got decorators coming next week.
Thankfully it aint woodchip, so is coming off in full lenghts.
Must admitt though i was thinking to myself, i wonder if anybody still has that shit to a blanket, they call woodchip these days.
Guess they do. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

If you're missing the fun of taking it off, you can always come and help out here


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

I would love to, BUT i think i'm busy that day ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Have fun Kev.
> 
> got decorators coming next week.


Do they come on Sundays too ;D  :-X


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I lived in a house once that had two layers of woodchip paper . F*****ggormlesstwattyshittyidotswhodonthaveafrigginsoddingblindingclueaboutdecorating


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Have fun Kev.
> 
> I am also in the middle of removing wallpaper, got decorators coming next week.


Granny's got the decorators in! Â (sorry Carol - cheap joke but couldn't resist - no offence )

Why do they call woodchip 'donkey's breakfast'? Goat's breakfast I could understand.

Back on subject, woodchip is usually applied to cheaply cover problems that people can't be arsed to or afford to fix (poor plaster, other wallpaper etc). Â Beware.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I was going to post that and then thought that being a Granny I thought she probably doesn't.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I think the 'Granny' moniker is self-deprecating and Granny is not as old as she would have us believe. But even I am not rude enough to ask a lady her age.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nor I. Which is why I simply posted mine then thought better of it and deleted it. :-[


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Granny, how old are you? ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Very. ;D
Prehistoric. ;D ;D
And according to my grandaughter i havent got enough lines (wrinkles) to die just yet   
Bless.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Nearly forgot (senility)
Hows the woodchip going Kev.
I have now stripped the paper and have nearly got all the lining paper off aswell.

What do they mean about me having "the Decorators" .   
Oh my god its just dawned on me what was ment.  
You RUDE BOYS.
Granny will smack. ;D


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

Can sympathise Kevin. Last time we moved house the moron who had it before had done virtually the whole house and painted it with gloss, matt the whole works. Got the steamer on it only to find soon as it heated up it blew all the plaster off underneath. Had to have the whole downstairs reskimmed - what a fookin mess !!! and not to mention Â£2k. 

So be careful Woodchip can cover a multitude of sins. I am never ever going to buy another house thats been wall papered.


----------

